# Triton lift mechanism jambing



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Picured below (pic ...001) is a Triton TRC001 with the body disassembled. The RT insert plate (black) is in the background in the photos. The internal lift mechanism had become impacted with fine wood dust and could not operate. The impacted debris accumalated towards the collet,ABOVE> the gear mechanism . The motor field housing pictured in background had very minimal dust collected. 

After cleaning and assembling lower motor housing, the housing was run up and down the base mast and the gear had accumalated fine debris. (pic ...003)

taking a small fine wire brush to the teething on the mast produced the fine wood dust pictured in 005

The router was mounted in an open router box cabinet that was swept out occasionally. Not a great housekeeper. Dust collection was provided to the fence and the factory router base collector. The router had approximately 120 hours use in the past two years

The router box area was not blown out only brushed In the future cleaning of the mast is planned but the tool will still need to be periodically cleaned out

The tool is well designed the masts are polished and brass guides provide a great seal in a dusty enviroment. After removing 4 screws and micro adjusting knobs the body seperated easily Reassembly was easy and nearly foolprooof This fool managed to assemble it with the thumb lock on on the wrong side of a nub preventing 360 rotation


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have had the same problem. First I thought that maybe the gear mechanism or something broke. After cleaning the inside, it worked fine, but now the problem is showing up again. Have to take it apart again.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I just completed a new RT. This one has doors and dust collection in the bottom. The idea is when changing bits the router can be blown off. I removed the triton dust collection cowl from the sub base. 

In my mad scienctist lab I now have two tritons in RT. 2 1/4 and 3 1/4. one in an open cabinet one a closed cabinet. I will post the results after prolonged test

One last thought: If the triton were used in OP style RT When lifting router out for bit change the dust on mast can be easily addressed with toothbrush.


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

If you use any lubricant use a dry lube so it won't attract dust to the gears.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

No lubricant was used


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

paduke said:


> I just completed a new RT. This one has doors and dust collection in the bottom. The idea is when changing bits the router can be blown off. I removed the triton dust collection cowl from the sub base.
> 
> In my mad scienctist lab I now have two tritons in RT. 2 1/4 and 3 1/4. one in an open cabinet one a closed cabinet. I will post the results after prolonged test
> 
> One last thought: If the triton were used in OP style RT When lifting router out for bit change the dust on mast can be easily addressed with toothbrush.



I have the Triton TRA001 (older model) in an OP table, but do not lift router for bit changes. I just raise the router to full height using the handles.... So far I have not had any problems although it does not get serious use.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> I have the Triton TRA001 (older model) in an OP table, but do not lift router for bit changes. I just raise the router to full height using the handles.... So far I have not had any problems although it does not get serious use.


Now that you are retired James I see no further reason why your Triton shouldn't start getting regular use.

I agree, it does take some getting used to regarding height adjustments, I also fully agree with all comments.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Triton's should have the spring removed for inverted use in a table so that the lift mechanism is not fighting gravity and the spring. The spring retaining cap should left off as well to allow dust getting into the spring tube to fall through rather than accumulate and block the tube.

Not sure which tube your dust was in, but with the early series it was normally the spring tube that ended up jamming with dust.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

malb said:


> Triton's should have the spring removed for inverted use in a table so that the lift mechanism is not fighting gravity and the spring. The spring retaining cap should left off as well to allow dust getting into the spring tube to fall through rather than accumulate and block the tube.


Thanks for reminding me to remove the cap. I took out the spring years ago but for some reason left the cap on.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cagenuts said:


> Thanks for reminding me to remove the cap. I took out the spring years ago but for some reason left the cap on.


Ditto......Now, if I can just remember where I left the spring......


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Ditto......Now, if I can just remember where I left the spring......


I'm sure the answer will _spring_ to mind.....


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Ditto......Now, if I can just remember where I left the spring......


Ah, the perennial problem  I spent about half an hour at the weekend turning out drawers and boxes looking for my Triton half inch collet... of course it was on a shelf right in front of me the whole time, but it was sitting on top of a plastic tub which somehow rendered it invisible to me


----------

